# New kitten always hungry



## hllewellyn (Oct 2, 2012)

We just adopted another cat (kitten 12 weeks old) we adopted him from a lady who rescues cats in our area (our other cat came from her) He attacks his food, he hovers when I'm cooking and when we sit down to eat, he's all over us like he hasn't ever eaten, they way the rescuer talked he was a stray. He is kind of thin, I just want to make sure he's getting enough food. 

Do you think that he is insecure about his food source? I hope he gets better, i feel bad for him...


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

This is pretty normal for a very young cat. Four of mine are in the adolescent stage and they all act like this - my two older ones are more chilled (and methodical) about food.


----------



## hllewellyn (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you for your response, Arianwen! That makes me feel better


----------



## munchkn8835 (Oct 9, 2012)

My new kitten eats like a pig!! He's on Blue Buffalo and I'm going to change him over to Orijen next.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Eating is a good thing for growing kittens. Give them all they want. When they dont eat, that is a problem.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kittens eat twice as much as a grown cat due to their developing bodies. My little guy (almost 5 months old) is hungry all the time it seems. I free feed so hes always got something to eat but he does not overeat as he is a normal size. I still free feed my 17 month old kitty too and she is not overwieght either. Neither one begs for food or tries to get into mine as I cook or eat.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Kittens act like little pigs. It is typical. I wouldn't worry.

Tina is 8 years old and she looks at me and lays back down when I feed her usually. They definitely outgrow the piggy phase.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

He may be somewhat worried about when he'll see his next meal, but kittens in general are eating machines... my kittens Bear and Yoshi eat 2-3 times what my adult cat Binky eats. I suggest feeding 3-5 times a day, as much as he wants.


----------



## hllewellyn (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you everybody, right now I make sure he has plenty to eat at all times, and boy does he eat. When he was swarming around our dinner time, my husband keep firmly telling him no and put him back on the floor. He seemed to get the point after a bit and just sat there..lol


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yea :-D if they don't get their way, they will try the cuteness factor... but don't let that innocent appearance fool you haha!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

My Atlas is a food horde. Ever since I first got him, which he was abandoned by his mother or she was killed or taken away by animal control.. He was all alone for days by himself at 3-4 weeks. As soon as I come home from work, he's running in circles around my feet squeaking, squealing, doing back flips and screeching for food. I have to be really careful now, because at 3 months old, he is big enough to jump from the floor onto my counter top and he WILL knock over his bag of food just to get into it quicker. 

Apollo is a lot more relaxed about it, he purrs and rubs himself against my legs and mews at me until he gets his food. Atlas also goes after Apollo's food, it's the weirdest thing. They both mostly eat the same food, and they rotate to each others bowls until it's all gone. I can't free feed because they're both pigs. Apollo will eat EVERY LAST BITE of any food, in one sitting, as will Atlas. The only difference is that Atlas shoves his face in his food and eats as fast as he can. Apollo takes his time, he knows he'll get fed, he's used to the schedule. Silly cats.

I also have to hide every kind of human food from them. I made the mistake of leaving a loaf of bread in the bottom of my island cabinet and when I came home from work, they had managed to tear the bag open from a half-inch space and ate a quarter of a load of bread between the both of them. Chips, bread, PASTA, anything they can get open, they will devour. As if they don't get fed plenty of food. 

But yeah, it's totally normal. The kitten should grow out of it after awhile.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

You know, Yoshi and Bear will rotate bowls too... I've always found it weird since their food is usually the same (minus the morning when Bear's has L-lysine and probiotics in it, at which time I won't let them rotate). Bear will growl in the beginning at Yoshi as if he's not busy eating his own food, but after they've both had a good amount and taken a break, they'll switch bowls without any fuss.


----------



## MosesBinx (Oct 19, 2012)

One thing to note, feeding kitten extra does not mean free feeding kitten. Dont just leave food out for him. Its a bad habit and kittens dont know when to stop. 

Everyone agrees, kittens need more and might show a bit of persistence or agression to get it.


----------



## hllewellyn (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't free feed them, they both would gorge...The older cat would eat until he couldn't fit through the doorway it seems...


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've had some rescue kittens come in that would growl over their food bowl. The behavior (growling) disappeared after a few weeks of consistent meals when they learned that there will always be food. It just takes a little time. They'll continue to pig out after that, but hopefully more quietly


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

If the youngster is disrupting your meals, give him a small meal before you sit down to eat to satiate his food drive. If he still bugs during meals you can either lock him up during dinner for family unity for just continue putting him on the floor until he learns manners.

Kittens don't have many brains and are totally focused only on what THEY want. I often locked them up in their own room until they learned manners.


----------

